# Dev java avec Tomcat sous Mac



## prugne (9 Septembre 2009)

Hello 
Je viens d installer un projet avec Eclipse cocoa 32 bit sur mon Mac Book Pro et j aimerai installer Tomcat .
j ai fait plusieurs recherches et bien d abord il y a plusieurs versions - en fait c est pour un mini projet JSP -servlet...
et donc qui pourrait me dire ou je peux trouver une version stable de tomcat pour mac 
merci d avance.


----------



## Diablovic (9 Septembre 2009)

euuuuh


----------



## grumff (9 Septembre 2009)

Bah ouais, pas mieux que Diablovic, tu vas sur le site, tu cliques sur la dernière version dans le gros paragraphe download à gauche, tu chopes le premier zip qui vient, tu décompresses, tu crées un serveur dans eclipse et tu le câbles dessus. Rien qui ne soit hors de ta portée.


----------



## prugne (10 Septembre 2009)

ah je pensai qu il a y avait une version spéciale pour MAC  - c est tout bon alors Thanks.


----------



## prugne (10 Septembre 2009)

en fait j ai un souci car si je suis comment configurer un tomcat - c est la version windows qui est expliquée et aussi sous mac on peut executer un .exe?
desolé novice en la matière----


----------



## Diablovic (10 Septembre 2009)

un .exe c'est exclusif windows.
un tomcat se configure en éditant les fichiers qui se trouvent dans le dossier conf.
globalement tu dois utiliser les instructions pour unix.


----------



## grumff (10 Septembre 2009)

prugne a dit:


> en fait j ai un souci car si je suis comment configurer un tomcat - c est la version windows qui est expliquée et aussi sous mac on peut executer un .exe?
> desolé novice en la matière----


Non, un .exe c'est un exécutable windows, mais tomcat est en java (donc multi-plateforme), et cet exe ne sert qu'à lancer le jar avec les bons paramètres.
Normalement tu as aussi un fichier .sh, qui se lance donc depuis le terminal. Mais tu dois pouvoir laisser eclipse s'en charger en créant simplement un nouveau serveur tomcat dans eclipse, puis en lui indiquant l'emplacement de tomcat. Ensuite tu ajoutes la vue "server" et tu auras un projet où modifier les fichiers de config, et tous les boutons dans la vue server pour contrôler tomcat.


----------



## prugne (14 Septembre 2009)

merci - j ai réussi mais avec le plu gin tomcat installé et en créant un nouveau projet Tomcat


----------



## grumff (14 Septembre 2009)

prugne a dit:


> merci - j ai réussi mais avec le plu gin tomcat installé et en créant un nouveau projet Tomcat



T'as eu besoin d'installer le plugin tomcat ?! T'as pris quelle version d'Eclipse ? Si c'est pour faire des applis web chope une version JEE, elle est autrement plus complète.


----------



## prugne (15 Septembre 2009)

oui installé le plugin Tomcat et j ai du resintallé la version J2EE pour faire une appli web tomcat...ejb....


----------



## grumff (15 Septembre 2009)

prugne a dit:


> oui installé le plugin Tomcat et j ai du resintallé la version J2EE pour faire une appli web tomcat...ejb....


À moins d'y être contraint, méfie toi des ejb et ne les utilise que si le contexte le justifie vraiment, même si ça s'est simplifié depuis les ejb3, c'est toujours assez lourd par rapport à ce que ça apporte. Et puis d'ailleurs, je suis pas sûr qu'il y ait toutes les lib nécessaires avec tomcat, donc tu peux avoir des choses à rajouter, dans ce cas ça vaut le coup de jeter un oeil à jboss ou (humf) jonas, pour se limiter aux principaux serveurs gratuits.


----------



## prugne (6 Octobre 2009)

grumff a dit:


> À moins d'y être contraint, méfie toi des ejb et ne les utilise que si le contexte le justifie vraiment, même si ça s'est simplifié depuis les ejb3, c'est toujours assez lourd par rapport à ce que ça apporte. Et puis d'ailleurs, je suis pas sûr qu'il y ait toutes les lib nécessaires avec tomcat, donc tu peux avoir des choses à rajouter, dans ce cas ça vaut le coup de jeter un oeil à jboss ou (humf) jonas, pour se limiter aux principaux serveurs gratuits.



okey - je prends note merci


----------

